# Feud: Sub Terra - A new Party vs. Party PbP in the Underdark [Still Recruiting, Some]



## Mr. Prez (Nov 25, 2004)

Hey all,
Komodo and I were interested in making a game set in the Underdark with party vs. party action. Here's the premise:

Setting: The Underdark

*All Alignments will be allowed*

Plot: There will be a two parties. The parties will have different motives, but there will be a plethora of battles. The plot will be developed around the background information we recieve and will evolve to fit the players. So, if you're interested in shaping the world in which your adventures will take place, sign up now! 

To prevent metagaming between the two parties, there will be a board for each party, closed to all but those already accepted as members of the party, and a common board, with OoC stuff, new player requests, storyline, etc.

The site is still under construction, if interested please register @ http://komodo.crew911.com/phpBB2/index.php and we will contact you with more info when we have it.
You can contact me on AIM at larroisking or email at presmail2000@yahoo.com
Komodo is at Mr K0m0d0 or biggecko202@hotmail.com

We are just about ready to get started, so please read the character creation rules and email the character sheets to either Komodo or myself.

Mr. President
Komodo


----------



## Komodo (Nov 25, 2004)

What he says is true.

Concerning the boards on which the game will be held: Yes, I know the color scheme is bad.  But I know nothing of CSS, and I can't get the style to do what I want.  If someone is proficient and interested in assisting me, I could offer say...an experience award.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Nov 25, 2004)

I just signed up. (BTW.. I like the color sceme.)
Um... Where are the character creation rules?

Silly me.. I found them.


----------



## Komodo (Nov 25, 2004)

Well, it's not that the color scheme is _bad_.  It's that it's not exactly easy on the eyes of some more senior players.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Nov 25, 2004)

Komodo said:
			
		

> Well, it's not that the color scheme is _bad_.  It's that it's not exactly easy on the eyes of some more senior players.



Ok.. I can agree with that. At 41 I'm getting to need Bi-focals. (I'm so old...) :\


----------



## Mr. Prez (Nov 26, 2004)

To make a single part even more important, we will use the backgrounds we recieve as a sort of screening process to give an idea of your writing ability. Illiterates need not apply. If you've sent in a character sheet already, don't worry, we will take this late news into account. If you want to send in a revised background that will be fine. Also, please send characters to _both_ Komodo and myself. Thanks.


----------



## Komodo (Nov 26, 2004)

But you don't have to be a world-class writer of backgrounds.  As long as you can come up with a reasonably detailed bit about your character's past and/or current concept, mostly devoid of spelling or grammatical errors, it's good.


----------



## Mr. Prez (Nov 26, 2004)

Hey even if you personally don't have the time or inclination to play, you could always steer other good players our way. Anyone who brings a friend will get a tiny experience bonus, not enough to make it worth whike to cheat, but I might fudge a roll for you. (Don't tell Komodo).


----------



## Mr. Prez (Dec 3, 2004)

Ahem, *cough bump cough*


----------



## Komodo (Dec 3, 2004)

It has come to my attention that some potential players have been turned away from this campaign by the idea that the _Underdark_ and/or _Forgotten Realms Campaign Setting_ books are required.  This is not the case!  Even if you know absolutely nothing about Forgotten Realms or the Underdark, you're welcome to join.  The Underdark really only details races found in the UD, and prestige classes and items that may be useful in the area.  So come on down, check out the character creation rules, and send your character in!

On a side note, the site will be changing hosts soon (the 5th, I believe), so there may be some downtime that could possibly last until the 12th.  At that time, the new address will be http://komodo.kyuubi.us/phpBB2


----------



## Komodo (Dec 5, 2004)

Just kind of curious as to why so few people have expressed interest in joining.  It looks like a bunch of other recruitment threads have multiple responses within a few days.  If there's anything we're doing wrong, or anything you'd like changed, please let me know.


----------



## Rayex (Dec 5, 2004)

I'm kinda interested. What I was wondering, will you allow anything from Savage Species? I'd like to try play a Drider from there. Playing a Drow transformed into an outcast Drider by Lolth, seems kinda fun.


----------



## Komodo (Dec 5, 2004)

Fine by me.  We've already got another who has expressed interest in playing as a drider, but that's not to say you can't as well.  If you want to collaborate with him, let me know and I'll hook you up with his contact information.

Keep in mind, however, that this campaign will be taking place during the silence of Lolth, so a drider cleric probably wouldn't be workable, unless you worship some other god and have some kind of mega background.


----------



## Rayex (Dec 5, 2004)

Komodo said:
			
		

> Fine by me.  We've already got another who has expressed interest in playing as a drider, but that's not to say you can't as well.  If you want to collaborate with him, let me know and I'll hook you up with his contact information.
> 
> Keep in mind, however, that this campaign will be taking place during the silence of Lolth, so a drider cleric probably wouldn't be workable, unless you worship some other god and have some kind of mega background.





Yeah, a collaboration might be cool!
As for the cleric, it would be kinda cool to play a cleric without spells.... but maybe not


----------



## Mr. Prez (Dec 6, 2004)

A cleric without spells... a religious fighter with useless skills, low fighting ability and overly high wisdom... He does not necessarily have to be a cleric of Lloth...There are other gods with the same domains, and I'm certain that some clerics would have to turn to other gods if only for the spells.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 6, 2004)

I have e-mailed you guys with some character ideas, thought for the second, I just realized it would make it much more appropriate if she worshipped Kiaransalee, the drow goddess of vengeance.


----------



## Komodo (Dec 6, 2004)

Rayex, the fellow on Mortality goes by Aurelius.  His e-mail isn't listed on Mort, and I don't have direct access to it on F:ST, but you can use either one of those sites to PM or e-mail him.

*snap snap*


----------



## Ashy (Dec 6, 2004)

Komodo - I'm interested and I'm dropping you an email.


----------



## nonamazing (Dec 6, 2004)

I am also interested, although I'm a PbP newbie.  I have sent you a character concept which I hope you will find interesting.


----------



## Mr. Prez (Dec 9, 2004)

Well Rayex, I've been trying to reach you, but I can't email or PM you, so here it is, we need you to email your character sheet in. Once we have it we can begin. You will also need to register at the site before you can begin to play.


----------



## Mr. Prez (Dec 11, 2004)

Rayex, hello!?! Anyone home? We need you to register and play.


----------



## Komodo (Dec 12, 2004)

We could use a couple more players, if anyone's interested.


----------



## Someone (Dec 12, 2004)

I may be interested. Let me read the forums and come with a character sheet.


----------



## sleepystyle (Dec 12, 2004)

*Same here*

I'll put something together today.


----------



## Rayex (Dec 12, 2004)

Komodo: I've sent you several e-mails. character is almost complete, I just need an answer from you before completing it.


----------



## Komodo (Dec 12, 2004)

Okay.  Be sure to e-mail all character sheets to both Mr. President and myself.


----------



## Airwhale (Dec 15, 2004)

I think I would be interested in joining also.  Which side needs more people? Good or evil?  Also, I don't have any game information on the underdark, but are eye tyrants and mind flayers okay? =)


----------



## Komodo (Dec 16, 2004)

Which book are Eye Tyrants from?  Sounds beholder-ish, but I'd need to see it before approving anything.  Mind flayers are okay, except for their enormous level adjustment.  If you were to play a mind flayer, you'd have to go by the Savage Species progression.  Or, you could play a half-illithid...

Currently, both sides are scheduled to have the same number of players, so you're free to choose.


----------



## Airwhale (Dec 16, 2004)

Komodo said:
			
		

> Which book are Eye Tyrants from?  Sounds beholder-ish, but I'd need to see it before approving anything.  Mind flayers are okay, except for their enormous level adjustment.  If you were to play a mind flayer, you'd have to go by the Savage Species progression.  Or, you could play a half-illithid...
> 
> Currently, both sides are scheduled to have the same number of players, so you're free to choose.




What is a Savage species progression? (all I have is the PHB... sorry)

Eye tyrants are beholders =) just like Mind flayers are illithid.

Could I be any interesting races on the good side of things? any ideas?

also, as a warning, I won't be able to have a charicter concept ready untill sunday night.  Sorry. I'm heading out of town to visit some friends


----------



## Komodo (Dec 16, 2004)

If you can come up with a suitable background, we'll allow almost anything.  However, beholders are too powerful to be given a level adjustment, and mind flayers have an ECL of 15.  _Savage Species_ has a class progression that allows an illithid to grow in power at a rate similiar to that of regular PCs, but if you don't have that, you should probably choose something less powerful.


----------



## Insight (Dec 17, 2004)

I registered for your site, and I hope to have something together in terms of a character concept soon.


----------



## Komodo (Dec 30, 2004)

We're about to get this show on the road, as we've finally got enough characters and somewhat balanced teams.  However, this is by no means the end of recruiting.  Feel free to come and join us whenever you want!


----------



## Komodo (Jan 1, 2005)

We've switched hosts and addresses.  You can find us now at komodo.kyuubi.us/phpBB2


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Jan 2, 2005)

Just a small observation from someone who works with a web-based business.
If you have all of your campaign information (i.e., no teasers or summaries) listed on another site, many potential players will not bother to look into it... what's in it for them?

Also, between your character sheet criteria and having to go an register at another site, it looks (from my point-of-view) like you're making all your potential players jump through hoops, just to devote 20 minutes out of thier busy schedules to an untried game.

Just my opinion.


----------



## Komodo (Jan 2, 2005)

I know it's difficult to register for another site, but we needed the control it gave us in order to keep the game fair and balanced.  And you don't have to register to read the OoC stuff.


----------



## Angcuru (Jan 2, 2005)

I'm interested, sure.  I've looked around on your boards, and the layout seems easy enough.  So this is 3.5, then?  I'm not familar with the changes made from 3.0 to 3.5,I don't have the updated books, but I can get the SRD easily enough. Would that be much of an obstacle?    If not, then I'll have a char sheet in to you guys fairly soon.  Any particular things to keep in mind when making my char?


----------



## Komodo (Jan 4, 2005)

Yep, it's 3.5.  The changes between 3.0 and 3.5 aren't major, but you should make your character using the SRD for the sake of class, race, and weapons.  Skills are mostly unchanged, with a few minor additions, and there are new feats that you're free to use.  Non-standard races are allowed, with a maximum ECL of 4, as long as they're suitable for the setting.  Currently, the Yellow team is short on players, so an Underdark native, evil or neutral, most likely, would be the best.  Once your character is put together, send a sheet to both Mr. President and me for approval.


----------



## Angcuru (Jan 4, 2005)

Gotcha.  I've got a concept stored up that I've been dying to use. I'll have it to you guys in a day or two at most.


----------

